# The Wheel of Judgment



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Cameras hate me, and video cameras hate me double. Most things on this wheel glow under blacklight, which is how it will be displayed; but that video is just bad.

This is low-light.






This is pretty much full light. Just fyi.










When I have more time I should add paint to the acorns and pine cones. Maybe the skelly too.

As you might guess, you spin for your treat. Stake (50% likely) gets you mostly fireballs, etc.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looks good!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I think this is cool as hell! Nothing wrong with your video at all. Pic looks great, lets us "see" the actual wheel. You are a very creative person! Great idea, and great job on this!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

That is SO much fun. What a fantastic idea - I can't wait to hear how darn successful this is going to be!!! LOVE it!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful job on the wheel. The kids will want a chance at a second spin if they don't like what they get.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That looks great! Love the idea. 

You should have one that says "Super Soaker". If one of the tots gets it. They get wet! Hahahaha...I did that once. Funny, but I don't get tots anymore since then. Weird.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

That's so creative! Nice work!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I didnt know this thread was getting responses. Thanks everyone, I am proud of my wheel. The kids loved it and some adults wanted to spin it too.  

More pix of treats/haunt tomorrow I hope.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

That is a wicked Halloween decorating idea
Really cool prop!


----------

